# Scratching / itching



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Does your poodles scratch from time to time, not a lot but...some during the morning, noon and night? Coco scratches enough to make me think, hey she's scratching again? But then she'll go for long stretches perfectly content, resting, playing. But she scratches, mostly her side, more than Ginseng did. When she was a little pup it was the same...I told the vet and he suggested a grain free diet which she now has. I googled dog scratching, itching and there are so many possible causes! She was bathed and groomed on Thursday, maybe her skin feels dry? And although its still so cold, maybe there are some allergens out there.

But is occasional scratching normal?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Think the occasional good scratch is normal - mine both do it occasionally - but tbh I've not seen them do it enough to make me think "oh scratching again". Maybe there is something in the shampoo or product being used to bath her that is irritating? 

Pippin always has an itchy face for a day or so after her beak is shaved, but she tends to do the face rub thing all over the carpet rather than scratch it.

Maybe keep a note of times per day or whatever and see if there is a common denominator - just back from a walk, bath, good chase round the yard, just got out of bed, whatever.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would also get her off of all chicken. That is what worked for Stella. And I mean "ALL" chicken, you have to read the labels, even if it is not mentioned on the type of food, most have it in them in the form of fat or meal. Read. Don't forget treats as well. It is hard to find a chicken free treat. I use Wellness treats and California Natural kibble (kangaroo).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If a dog scratches because of food sensitivities, it is almost always cooked chicken and/or grains that are the culprit. I would try her off there (treats too) and see if it make a difference.

This has been a long winter, and I am finding my own skin to be extremely dry because of the heat on so long. Perhaps she is just dry.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Stella can't eat raw chicken either.

If she is dry, try coconut oil and fish oil balls. Just wrap the fish oil in the coconut oil and it becomes a treat...


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

I looked up California Natural on the web and it is carried by a store nearby so I will get that next. But I just read the ingredients of my Taste of the Wild venison/bison and there is no chicken. She is kind of scratching on and off, sigh...


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> Stella can't eat raw chicken either.
> 
> If she is dry, try coconut oil and fish oil balls. Just wrap the fish oil in the coconut oil and it becomes a treat...


where do you get fish oil/coconut balls?

BTW, just listened on CD To Delia Ephrons new bk Sister Mother Husband Dog etc and it is very moving and funny. she writes at one point about how her dog Honey ate her paw and the vet put her on a kangaroo diet...


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried TOTW on Stella too. She was still itchy. The CN has worked ! So glad to hear you are going to try it.

You can get both fish oil and coconut oil at most food stores and health food stores. You have to put the two together yourself. My dogs love them.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

How much does the CN usually cost? I found a feed store that will special order it but she couldn't give me a price. I am not happy with Blue Buffalo Wilderness because all they have is chicken  and Killa is still having allergy issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> If she is dry, try coconut oil and fish oil balls. Just wrap the fish oil in the coconut oil and it becomes a treat...





Carley's Mom said:


> You can get both fish oil and coconut oil at most food stores and health food stores. You have to put the two together yourself. My dogs love them.


You mix the two oils and they suddenly become a solid ball to use as a treat?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Coconut oil is solid at room temperature, and I'm guessing she uses the fish oil capsules. So I think you just put the coconut oil around the fish oil capsule.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you brush her daily? Sometimes a good brushing stimulates the skin, too. Could it be dry maybe? They have some aloe based sprays to soothe skin, which might help, too.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG Lily loves coconut oil. I bought coconut oil to put on my own skin and Lily comes running when I open the jar! I give her a bit as a treat. I buy organic virgin coconut oil. Make sure whatever kind you are buying is safe for consumption - some are just for topical applications.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

lol Yes, the coconut oil is solid like crisco. The fish oil is in a pill form. I just hide the pill in the coconut oil. My dogs love it.

I order my dog food.http://www.chewy.com/dog/california-natural-grain-free/dp/36893


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> lol Yes, the coconut oil is solid like crisco. The fish oil is in a pill form.


oh right.. I never had coconut oil so I didn't realized it was solid.. lol

I thought that you get a liquid form of both oils and when you mix them by some magical chemical reaction they solidify


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Do you brush her daily? Sometimes a good brushing stimulates the skin, too. Could it be dry maybe? They have some aloe based sprays to soothe skin, which might help, too.


sorry, do you mean brushing can irritate the skin and CAUSE itching? Actually I don't brush her every day , bad me...


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Be sure to use organic, virgin, UNrefined coconut oil (for yourself too), and high grade fish oils. I feed my spoo 100% raw, with both omega 3 oils, and cod liver oil. He has had no skin issues this winter like he had in the past.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you Carley's mom and kontiki. I will go to thehealthfood store and get coconut oil and fish oil.

Hmmmm she is scratching her side while she sits on and off. She seems perfectly happy and full of zip...doesn't scratch for long periods and sleeps heavily and contentedly through the night...


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for reading my update. I haven't gotten the coconut and fish oil yet but I will. We pass a health food store on Sundays after Elisabeth's piano lesson but each week I have had a reason to get home quickly and bypass the store. Frustrating. And she is eating Taste of the Wild bison and venison which has no chicken or grain and after this enormous expensive bag is done I will get the California kangaroo food.

But she is still scratching. I have read countless websites by vets about the possible causes and the most likely is either skin irritation or allergies and the allergies like in people don't just go away. I just read a site about the dosage for dogs for benadryl. It was a very positive web site for dogs and very reassuring. I may give the benadryl a try but I will get the coconut and fish oil and the kangaroo food. The scratching is not a big deal but as a watchful and concerned Poodle mom, I know it is too much. But for long stretches she is scratch free and is always happy and lively.


----------

